# مصنع كراتين بيض عن طريق اعادة تصنيع بقايا الورق والكراتين re



## amal tahseen (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اذا في مجال حد بيعرف كيفية تصنيع كراتين البيض من بقايا الورق والكراتين يعني عملية recycle للبقايا من ناحية الاجهزة المستخدمة والمعدات والمواد والاضافات اللازمة مع الشكر


----------



## amod (26 سبتمبر 2007)

لمن لديه الرغبة من الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع 
ولك شخصيا الاطلاع بالضغط على الرابط التالي

http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/4480


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محب يونس (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع الجيد


----------



## amal tahseen (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
احب اشكر الاخ amoud على المساعدة 
مع الاحترام


----------

